# will a "mixed" field of clover work



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2009)

i searched the topic ( mixed clover ) and still didnt help to answer a question i have.

the question : can you plant 3 varieties in the same field? white dutch - a perennial , sweet clover - a biennial , and crimson - an annual?

may be a dumb question.......i do tend to have some off the wall thoughts run through my mind from time to time


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

sure but it would be best to do in strips rather than mix together.


----------



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2009)

beeware10,
thanks for the help/advice.
the reason i asked the question is i bought a 50 lb bag of white dutch and a friend of mine drilled about half a bag into a nearby pasture.i have another close field and thought about using the rest of the bag up and adding the crimson with it and letting my friend cut it for hay.i thought if i can get the white dutch established i could drill crimson in every year and maybe drill the sweet clover into it every so often.

thanks again,
T.J.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

As beeware said, go in strips, half and half or sweet clover on perimeter and dutch in the middle. Sweet clover grows up to 5 feet, and to get a second bloom from dutch clower you have to mow it, and it's easier if the sweet clover is out of the way.
That's how I did it in my orchard.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

There is also an annual sweet clover, hubam, that you could mix with the biennial sweet clover. The annual tends to bloom later in the year than the biennial so you will get two nectar flows after the first year.

Tom


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

I have been putting in Ladino clover, takes drought well but the deer keep all three acres chewed off so it don't bloom much or re-seed. Another good plan gone bad. Excuse me, my venison stakes need to be flipped.


----------

